# Victor Sinclair Primeros Robusto Cigar Review - To the bitter end



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I only have one of these to smoke from a sampler pack of ten different cigars, so I let this age for two months before smoking. A nice blond wrappe...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Primeros Robusto Cigar Review - To the bitter end


----------

